# shadow box plans



## dbachtel (Nov 25, 2011)

Where can I get plans for a shadow box frame to hold a football jersey ? I would like to download, print & hopefully make by Christmas :smile:

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

If time is an issue, how about a visit to your nearest Michaels store or similar crafts outlet store that sells picture frames. They have some nice wooden ones that would make a great shadow box. Or failing that, stop by your local lumber store and pick up some moulding. 

Just a thought.


----------

